# Swollen sore feet



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone have a clue what this girl has going on with her feet? They are swollen, few sores that heal up really quick... they are sore cause she pecks at me when i hold them.. sorry the pic isnt the best.. shes not a camera fan AT ALL... shes not a year old yet. They dont seem to bother her much as she is always out and about with the others...


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no! I sure hope I'm wrong, but it looks like she a a REALLY bad case of bumblefoot.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a Leghorn that had this. If it isn't treated soon, it will kill her.  I caught mine early so she was alright, but I'm still not sure if all of it is gone. If it spreads to her leg then it will be nearly impossible to treat it before it kills her. It looks just like mine except it is "alot" worse.  It looks like it is already too late, but I'm no expert.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

as much as i hate to say it... can she be butchered?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I know they say to never eat a sick chicken....so I wouldn't, but that is just me.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm really not sure.....you can search it on the internet and find out though. I really hate that happend to her, she is so pretty.


----------

